# Does pest control spraying something under the sink each month work? What is it?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ask the bug man what he's using----if you don't have a bug problem ,then the exterminator is doing his job well---

Why did you jump to the conclusion that someone is spying on you?--Responsible landlords have exterminators service the property---not unusual at all---


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

jemshkoj said:


> Just wondering because I live in a big city in an apartment building and the building "manager" always has a "pest control" guy come in once a month. He comes for a few seconds and sprays something under or near each sink, bathroom and kitchen.
> 
> What does it really do? If anything?
> Because I think it's just their way of checking up on the condition of the apartment if and when people aren't home.


Maybe when he notifies you once a month that he's coming its just a cover for the fact that he sneaks in everyday and watches your tv and eats your food.

Put a little hiiden piece of scotch tape across the threshold when you go out and see if the seal is broken when you return:jester:


----------

